# Looking for a hunting lease



## nick220 (Jun 21, 2012)

A group of guys are looking for hunting land to lease in South Georgia. No farther than Macon. We would like to have deer, turky and hogs on the property and prefer to be swamp land. The property must have a place where we can set up camp.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 21, 2012)

moved to the proper forum, good luck.


----------



## Bluesprings (Jun 21, 2012)

Sylvania / Newington area club need members 

Blue Springs Hunting club 4,700 acres - 5 1/2 miles of planted power line and 3 miles of black creek run through club. Quality deer managed for 7 years. 13 club power line stands, personal food plots.
Camp site with power, sewer & water. Deer, turkey & hog hunting, fishing pond. Savannah River boat landing access.
(25 members max, only 7 spots available) located off hwy 24 between newington and sylvania
$1,500 (no dog hunting) 
pm your number if interested


----------



## nick220 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can not spend that much money.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=675137


----------



## nick220 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks but we dont want to spend no more than $400. I am trying to get our old hunting club back together.


----------



## heardcountyriverrat (Jul 25, 2012)

I have 333 acres. 500 a head. but no hogs. i need 5 or 6 members. at least. if you guys are a group it will basically be yours. i am just trying to hang on to land. always kept only 6 members 1 got transfered. 1 got old. And 1 lost interest! so the rest of us joined another club. $3500.00 total and its basically yours!


----------

